

Watch the First Trailer for Star Wars: The Force Awakens Right Here - shakes
http://kotaku.com/watch-the-star-wars-force-awakens-trailer-right-here-1664245656

======
gabemart
I would suggest changing the link to the youtube video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erLk59H86ww](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erLk59H86ww)

------
_almosnow
The Millenium Falcon... nice.

